# Import Duty into the USA



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

I know there have been threads on import duty for buying online. Looking at a wheelset from the UK costs around $1K USA - does anyone know if the 10% import duty for items over $800 dollars is on the full value amount of purchase ($1,0000) or only for the amount over the $800 ($200)?

https://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/internet-purchases

I understand there will also be processing fees.

Thanks,


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's my experience with importing stuff from the UK. I've bought thousands of dollars worth of components, tires, etc. from Ribble. Many packages exceed $800. Never paid any duty. I bought two sets of Campy Neutron wheels that were $650 a set from Ribble. No duty. I bought a Colnago frame from Maestro that was around $2800. I paid duty on that, and a fee. I think it was around $200. 

Frankly, I think its a crap shoot. Big operations like Ribble pass it off to the USPS once it arrives in the U.S. Maestro used DHS from his shop to my home. 

OK ... so I didn't answer you're question, but those are my experiences. If you do get dinged for duty, I'd bet almost anything its for the whole amount. Who are you buying it from? If its someplace like Ribble or Chain Reaction, my bet is that there won't be any duty.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It all depends on who the shipper is. If it comes USPS or Royal Mail, you might fly under the radar....otherwise FedEx/UPS/DHL will ding you--and expect 20%+ extra on the bill between tariffs and "convenience" "fees" COD.

Frankly for something like wheels....given warranty/RMA service...buy them in the US, you aren't likely to "save" money.


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

Marc said:


> Frankly for something like wheels....given warranty/RMA service...buy them in the US, you aren't likely to "save" money.


Yeah, that's the way I was leaning, but PBK just started a sale that's $400 less than anything I can find within the USA. So even at estimated 20%+ fees, it is still a big difference, just trying to weigh the options.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

I have purchased several wheelsets from PBK, Ribble, and Merlin, even before they raised the allowance and never had to pay add'l duty. I did order from a shop in Germany and got hit with duty, but it was less than 5% as I recall.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Frankly, if its almost half off, I'd go for it. I've never heard of anyone warrantying a wheel., so what good will buying it in the U.S. to get some warranty that's probably impossible to collect on anyway?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

pmf said:


> I've never heard of anyone warrantying a wheel., so what good will buying it in the U.S. to get some warranty that's probably impossible to collect on anyway?


A bit OT from the duty fees issue, but warranty issues do arise. Over the past 5 years I know 3 guys in my regional cycling club (2,000+ members) who have had wheels warrantied here in the US by major brands. About 8 yrs ago I had a MTB frame replaced under warranty, which was no questions asked since I bought from an authorized US dealer. Not sure how these warranty issues would have been handled had the wheels & frame not been purchased from authorized US retailers.


----------



## em_525 (Apr 12, 2019)

Like others, I've ordered large items from PBK, Ribble, Wiggle, Chain Reaction, Evans, and a few others. In all that time, I've only been hit once and it was on a complete bike shipped DHL.


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, like you you say, I luckily got away with no import duty or processing fees on my wheel order. So I don't know whether the duty would apply to entire amount or just the amount over US$800.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Last week I pulled the trigger and spent $1,513 on a DA Di2 upgrade kit from Merlin Cycles UK. I received it yesterday from UPS in Salt Lake City. No duty, no delay, no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Drone 5200 said:


> Last week I pulled the trigger and spent $1,513 on a DA Di2 upgrade kit from Merlin Cycles UK. I received it yesterday from UPS in Salt Lake City. No duty, no delay, no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you may be getting a bill from UPS - let us know if you do please.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Srode said:


> you may be getting a bill from UPS - let us know if you do please.


Is that even a thing? I think that’s highly unlikely. Why would UPS pay a duty for me? I’ll let you know if I get a bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Drone 5200 said:


> Is that even a thing? I think that’s highly unlikely. Why would UPS pay a duty for me? I’ll let you know if I get a bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes. I ordered a power meter from Canada, FedEx delivery. Got an invoice from FedEx in the mail about a week later for customs charge plus service fees.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

nova_rider said:


> Oh yes. I ordered a power meter from Canada, FedEx delivery. Got an invoice from FedEx in the mail about a week later for customs charge plus service fees.


Unless there was a shipping agreement when you purchased the PM you shouldn’t pay that charge! There might have been fine print verbiage that has that “I agree” box that needs to be checked before advancing the purchase. If not then they will have a hard time collecting anything after sale and delivery. In the US there are consumer protection laws on full price disclosure at time of purchase. Charging anything after the purchase that wasn’t agreed to by the customer is not illegal, but legally you don’t have to pay if that makes sense.

As a business owner I get “bills” several times a year from advertising to state license/regulations stuff. The bills look legit and often use logos almost identical to state agencies and phone book letter head on their “payment coupon”. They are bogus mass mailed scam but they can keep the money if you send it in.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

nova_rider said:


> Oh yes. I ordered a power meter from Canada, FedEx delivery. Got an invoice from FedEx in the mail about a week later for customs charge plus service fees.


Did you pay it? I assume it was a trivial amount. The only time I ever paid a duty charge was for a Colnago frame that I bought new in the UK. It came UPS and I was required to write a check to some guy for $250 who handled the import. The UPS guy said they would only accept a check -- no cash or CC -- and they would not leave the package with me until I wrote out a check. Dumbass guy tried to deliver it to my neighbor. Luckily I was home and spotted him.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

BacDoc said:


> Unless there was a shipping agreement when you purchased the PM you shouldn’t pay that charge! There might have been fine print verbiage that has that “I agree” box that needs to be checked before advancing the purchase. If not then they will have a hard time collecting anything after sale and delivery. I*n the US there are consumer protection laws on full price disclosure at time of purchase. *Charging anything after the purchase that wasn’t agreed to by the customer is not illegal, *but legally you don’t have to pay if that makes sense.*
> 
> As a business owner I get “bills” several times a year from advertising to state license/regulations stuff. The bills look legit and often use logos almost identical to state agencies and phone book letter head on their “payment coupon”. They are bogus mass mailed scam but they can keep the money if you send it in.


Those laws basically aren't enforced. What is more, generally foreign entities wash their hands openly regarding customs/imports fees. They don't know, they cannot tell you if you ask. You order it is all on you. Sure you can fight it--but it'll cost you 10X the tariffs/etc just to retain a lawyer.

You don't have to pay it...but, generally, COD for the import fees/tariffs is demanded for your goods at the door. You don't pay, then you don't get your goods.


The hell of it...is generally companies like FedEx/UPS/DHL will wrongly apply HST code to your goods---dinging an entire box's value at say 10%, as opposed to the one item within the box at 10%...and not only will they wrongly apply tariffs code, they'll bill you for the "convenience" of wrongly charging you in addition to the tariffs. And the "convenience fee" is as big or bigger than the tariff.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> Did you pay it? I assume it was a trivial amount. The only time I ever paid a duty charge was for a Colnago frame that I bought new in the UK. It came UPS and I was required to write a check to some guy for $250 who handled the import. The UPS guy said they would only accept a check -- no cash or CC -- and they would not leave the package with me until I wrote out a check. Dumbass guy tried to deliver it to my neighbor. Luckily I was home and spotted him.


Yes, and it wasn't a trivial amount, around 10% of item as I recall. I initially ignored it, but FedEx kept sending reminders and eventually threatened me with debt collection. I didn't want to risk my credit being dinged on this, so decided to pay it off.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Drone 5200 said:


> Is that even a thing? I think that’s highly unlikely. Why would UPS pay a duty for me? I’ll let you know if I get a bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To follow up for those who are curious, I didn’t receive a bill from UPS for any tariffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Drone 5200 said:


> To follow up for those who are curious, I didn’t receive a bill from UPS for any tariffs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how did you pay them?


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

den bakker said:


> how did you pay them?


I paid Merlin the purchase price plus shipping. That’s it. I did some searching and can’t see that I owe anything tariffs to any governments for this. And nobody has billed me for any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

nova_rider said:


> Oh yes. I ordered a power meter from Canada, FedEx delivery. Got an invoice from FedEx in the mail about a week later for customs charge plus service fees.





BacDoc said:


> Unless there was a shipping agreement when you purchased the PM you shouldn’t pay that charge! There might have been fine print verbiage that has that “I agree” box that needs to be checked before advancing the purchase. If not then they will have a hard time collecting anything after sale and delivery. In the US there are consumer protection laws on full price disclosure at time of purchase. Charging anything after the purchase that wasn’t agreed to by the customer is not illegal, but legally you don’t have to pay if that makes sense.


U.S. law allows FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc. to clear items through U.S. customs without prior permission from the recipient, and then collect clearance fees and any applicable duties from the recipient of the items. You can fight them if you like, but the law is on their side.


----------



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

Reviving this thread in hopes that someone may have some knowledge greater than me on this, but I got hit with an email from DHL this morning saying that for a bike I purchased from Merlin cycles in the UK there would be a $496 duty fee. That seemed really high, so I called DHL and apparently that is legitimate (according to them).
Does anyone know if this is required? Will they just 'not' deliver until it's paid? 
Seems like 16% is a lot...


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Likely they also collected sales tax for your state.


----------



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

Not according to the invoice but maybe...seems ridiculously high though.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Perhaps. 10% import duties plus probably some handling fee for customs. Then the handling fee and probably some sort of interest for DHL for fronting you the import duties and sales tax? It will all add up quickly.


----------



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe....can't find too many details as to what it applies too and if legit or just another DHL scam.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I have an order coming from UK via DHL. It's about $200 in stuff. No duty fee.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

xSpokeLifex said:


> Reviving this thread in hopes that someone may have some knowledge greater than me on this, but I got hit with an email from DHL this morning saying that for a bike I purchased from Merlin cycles in the UK there would be a $496 duty fee. That seemed really high, so I called DHL and apparently that is legitimate (according to them).


It likely includes customs clearance fees in addition to import duties. DHL should send you a breakdown of the charges.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

xSpokeLifex said:


> Maybe....can't find too many details as to what it applies too and if legit or just another DHL scam.


Yes, it's legit. DHL is actually doing you a favor, by clearing the item through U.S. Customs for you. The alternative is to do it yourself or hire a third party customs broker.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

DHL paid the import duties for you, and is now transferring the costs to you. You can thank the trade war with.... well with just about everyone that is currently ongoing. Items 800 and under are exempt from Import Duties currently.

See the picture below... Looks like your tariff is 11% plus fees (I was wrong, original statement "tariff is 30% !!!!!!!")


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Merlin's website is pretty vague on duties.
Worldwide deliveries vary depending on your country, please visit our postage page for specific details. Customs duties/tax - Please note for non EU countries there may be customs/import duties to pay depending on the value of the goods, these are the responsibility of the customer. If you are unsure please check your local customs office, most have online information about import duties and or taxes.

Probikekit is less vague
Pay no import duty on orders up to $800 - click here for a list of products under $800

Wiggle is really good
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/h/option/international##duty
Will I have to pay duty or import taxes when ordering to the US?
No, not if you spend less than $800

When ordering from Wiggle you are considered the importer of record. US Customs Duty Threshold is $800 (and $100 for gifts). Therefore, orders under $800 (and under $100 for gifts) are free from duties and import taxes. The customs territory of the US includes the 50 US States, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico.
Shop Now for the latest Wiggle Goods Stuff <£800
Shop Now for Cycling Components <$800

Yes, if you spend $800+ your order will be subject to duties and import taxes, which must be paid by you

When ordering from Wiggle you are considered the importer of record. Orders over $800 (and over $100 for gifts) are subject to duties and import taxes, which must be paid by yourself. Unfortunately we have no control over these charges. We are unable to reimburse any costs incurred regardless of the circumstances.
As a guide, duties and import taxes are made up of the components below. For official advice, visit the US Customs and Border Protection website internet purchases information.

Import Duty rates calculated on the value of each product within your order, not just on the order value above $800 duty threshold. Rates vary by product, but rates for popular products include Cycle Parts at 10%, Road Bikes at 11%
Merchandise Processing Fee (MPF) for orders under $2,500 this is typically $2-9 per shipment.
Sales Tax is not automatically charged on imported goods. However, Customs and Border Protection (CBP) declarations are made available to state tax representatives that may claim state taxes from yourself.
Payment deferment is a handling fee charged by express couriers to pay for customs brokers who expedite imports and deliver straight to your door. This charge is typically $6.50, but can vary and we have no control over this charge.

*USA – Duty Paid on All Bikes* 
All Customs duties due on bike purchases for US orders will be paid by Wiggle. This will be applied automatically at Checkout.
*For US Bike orders only. Please place orders for bikes separately from other goods*


----------



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

That's the best description I've ever found, thanks. Looks like Merlin just does a shite job of describing the fees...$469 duty fees on a $3100 item, pushing 16%...ridiculous.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

xSpokeLifex said:


> That's the best description I've ever found, thanks. Looks like Merlin just does a shite job of describing the fees...$469 duty fees on a $3100 item, pushing 16%...ridiculous.


It would be a monumental task for Merlin to know all the fees in advance, given the number of countries they ship to. 

DHL is passing the $341 (11%) import duties on to you, and charging $128 for clearance fees – that's not out of line.


----------



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

Just found this out.
Watch out for this everyone-Merlin cycles incorrectly declared the ammount I paid in USD as GBP, and as a result, DHL charged fees based on the conversion. This is a screw up on MErlin's part, hopefully not intentionally, but still saves another $50-75 dollars US.


----------



## Roadbike2000 (12 mo ago)

xSpokeLifex said:


> Reviving this thread in hopes that someone may have some knowledge greater than me on this, but I got hit with an email from DHL this morning saying that for a bike I purchased from Merlin cycles in the UK there would be a $496 duty fee. That seemed really high, so I called DHL and apparently that is legitimate
> (according to them).
> Does anyone know if this is required? Will they just 'not' deliver until it's paid?
> Seems like 16% is a lot...


I just bought a $2,200 bike from Ribble (UK) and was charged $175 for shipping. Ribble did not charge me any tax. I had no idea that I would have to pay an import fee or convenience fee here in the US.

After reading all these threads I’m now bracing to get hit with hundreds of dollars in fees. I just went to one website simplyduty.com and there the amount of tax came out to $130 on $2,200, which is about 5.5% on the total amount. I’m hoping that Ribble didn’t mark the amount in pounds rather than dollars and that the US shipper doesn’t screw up the codes.

My bike is currently at carrier hub in UK waiting to be exported. I’ll update my experience once I find out the damage. Currently I don’t even know who the US carrier will be to get my package through customs and deliver to me.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've shopped UK web retailers before, although never ordered a bike or anything else $800+. Never paid a custom or duty charge. But recently I have been charged US State sales tax (apparently the retailer does more than the threshold level of business in my State).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Roadbike2000 said:


> I just bought a $2,200 bike from Ribble (UK) and was charged $175 for shipping. Ribble did not charge me any tax. I had no idea that I would have to pay an import fee or convenience fee here in the US.


Sorry but you didn't do your research. Ribble ships to countries all over the world. They all have different import rules, duties and tariffs are constantly changing. Ribble can't keep up with what the latest rules are.

Per Ribble Website:





Delivery | Ribble Cycles


Ribble Cycles is one of the longest established bicycle manufacturers in the world. An Online Bike Shop With Award Winning Bikes.




www.ribblecycles.co.uk




Please note that there may be import duties due on the goods you are buying. We suggest you contact your local customs office to find out if any duties apply.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> Sorry but you didn't do your research. Ribble ships to countries all over the world. They all have different import rules, duties and tariffs are constantly changing. Ribble can't keep up with what the latest rules are.
> 
> Per Ribble Website:
> 
> ...


Yup. Once the package leaves the vendor, they have no control over how it gets over borders.

FWIW, I bought two difficult to find hubs off eBay recently - one from Poland, the other from Japan. They both arrived without a hitch. - no duties due.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to buy tons of stuff from Ribble and was never charged an import fee. They did some postage hand off to USPS. I did get charged around $250 for a frame I imported from the UK. It came DHL. It initially got stuck at the airport in NY. When the guy delivered it, I had to write a check on the spot to some person I'd never heard of. No cash. No credit card. 

So I'd say its a crap shoot depending on who the carrier is. That frame was around $3000. 

Again though, I've never had a charge with Ribble and I've bought wheels, Campy/Shimano groups, tires, etc. etc. Sadly, they're no longer a source of cheap component groups.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

I noticed that PBK started charging sales tax, where CRC and Merlin have not. As far as customs duty goes, if an order is shipped via commercial courier like FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc. and exceeds the established duty-free allowance, you can expect to be billed for duty as the courier is incentivized to do so by being able to charge a broker fee.

One is less likely to be docked for import duty if it is shipped via national postal services like Royal Mail/Parcelforce and USPS, at least this has been my experience. Sadly, the pandemic has all but eliminated most non-commercial shipping options.


----------

